# PV Anlage nach Norm



## Elektriko (16 September 2022)

Guten Tag,

weiß jemand in welcher Norm kann man den Photovoltaik-Anlage-Schaltplan für ein Haus finden, wo alle Sicherungen, Lastrennschalter, usw. detailliert sind?

Wäre es auch sehr hilfreich wenn jemand ein Scan/Foto vom Plan mir schicken könnte.

Vielen Dank!
Gruß


----------



## Frohnius (17 September 2022)

warum soll es dafür eine extra norm geben ?
schaltplan wie sonst auch nach din vde usw


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> warum soll es dafür eine extra norm geben ?
> schaltplan wie sonst auch nach din vde usw


Ich habe ein paar Zweifel, z.B. mit den Sicherungen zwischen Wechselrichter und lastrennschalter am Schaltschrank, Erde Verbindung, etc. Deswegen Frage ich, ob ein Schaltplan oder ähnliches nach Norm gibt.
Danke 
Gruß


----------



## escride1 (17 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Zweifel, z.B. mit den Sicherungen zwischen Wechselrichter und lastrennschalter am Schaltschrank, Erde Verbindung, etc. Deswegen Frage ich, ob ein Schaltplan oder ähnliches nach Norm gibt.


Technische Anschlussbedingungen Deines Netzbetreibers, eigentlich wird von den meisten eine Vorgabe gemacht wie es zumindest aussehen sollte.
Manche klären jedes Detail, manche nur grobe Umrisse.

Hast Du danach denn mal geschaut?


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Technische Anschlussbedingungen Deines Netzbetreibers, eigentlich wird von den meisten eine Vorgabe gemacht wie es zumindest aussehen sollte.
> Manche klären jedes Detail, manche nur grobe Umrisse.
> 
> Hast Du danach denn mal geschaut?



Nein, ich bin von EnBW, aber habe gedacht, dass Photovoltaik Anlagen waren genormt... 
Weiss jemand wo ich einen detaillierten Schaltplan finden kann?
Danke


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin von EnBW, aber habe gedacht, dass Photovoltaik Anlagen waren genormt...
> Weiss jemand wo ich einen detaillierten Schaltplan finden kann?
> Danke



Da gibt's keinen großartigen Schaltplan.
3 Sicherungsautomaten -> Wechselrichter -> Solarpanels.
Dazu noch ein wenig PE und Potentialausgleich.

Bei nem Speicher gibt's etwas mehr. Aber das ist nicht einheitlich.
Will man Notstrom / Inselbetrieb, dann wird es nochmal mehr.

Am einfachsten - wie schon genannt - TAB und dann zusätzlich die Gerätehandbücher.

Was nicht schadet sind Netzwerkanschlüsse und ein paar normale Steckdosen in der Nähe.
Evtl. will man ja Heizstab, Wärmepumpe, Wallbox, usw. mit der PV koppeln.


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

Ok, Danke. 
Dann, wenn keine spezielle Norm gibt, mache ich einfach wie eine normale Installation.
Danke euch


----------



## escride1 (17 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Dann, wenn keine spezielle Norm gibt, mache ich einfach wie eine normale Installation.


Spätestens beim Zähler/(tafel) und drumherum solltest Du dann aber mindestens mal in die TAB schauen bevor da was ausgetauscht werden muss.
Als Beispiel hier drei Dokumente aus meinen Lesezeichen die zumindest hier bei mir gültig sind.



			https://www.westnetz.de/content/dam/revu-global/westnetz/documents/bauen/ihr-weg-zum-netzanschluss/niederspannung/210930-tabnswestnetz2021-ohneaenderungsverfolgung.pdf
		



			https://www.westnetz.de/content/dam/revu-global/westnetz/documents/fuer-partnerfirmen/zaehlerwesen-messstellenbetrieb/messkonzepte-westnetz-2021-01-01.pdf
		



			https://www.westnetz.de/content/dam/revu-global/westnetz/documents/fuer-partnerfirmen/strom-infothemen-fuer-installationsunternehmen/200528_tma_messstellenbetrieb.pdf


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Spätestens beim Zähler/(tafel) und drumherum solltest Du dann aber mindestens mal in die TAB schauen bevor da was ausgetauscht werden muss.
> Als Beispiel hier drei Dokumente aus meinen Lesezeichen die zumindest hier bei mir gültig sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Dokumente, nett von dir.
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ok, Danke.
> Dann, wenn keine spezielle Norm gibt, mache ich einfach wie eine normale Installation.
> Danke euch


Tja, das hat nun auch keiner gesagt  
Du musst vorher schon einen Blick in die TAB von Netze BW werfen.
Bei mir war ein neuer Zählerplatz notwendig.


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Dokumente, nett von dir.
> Gruß


Vorsicht ... Du brauchst die Unterlagen von deinem Netzbetreiber.


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vorsicht ... Du brauchst die Unterlagen von deinem Netzbetreiber.



Danke für eure Tipps, ich habe gerade eben die TAB von EnBW heruntergeladen; später, mit ein paar Bierchen, fange ich mit dem Lesen an.
Vielen Dank euch! 👍🏻


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps, ich habe gerade eben die TAB von EnBW heruntergeladen; später, mit ein paar Bierchen, fange ich mit dem Lesen an.
> Vielen Dank euch! 👍🏻


Willst du die PV-Anlage komplett selber montieren?
Ich bei mir die Anlage und den Zählerschrank montieren lassen und hab halt im Vorfeld geklärt, was ich selber mache, und was Aufgabe der Fachfirma ist.


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Willst du die PV-Anlage komplett selber montieren?
> Ich bei mir die Anlage und den Zählerschrank montieren lassen und hab halt im Vorfeld geklärt, was ich selber mache, und was Aufgabe der Fachfirma ist.



Ja, die PV-Anlage komplett, und eine Elektrofirma wird den Zähler bestellen, aber ich werde ihn auch anschließen


----------

